# Transfert de Photos vers Dropbox



## caillebotis (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, je n’arrive pas à partager un album qui est dans l’application Photos vers Dropbox. Quelqu’un sait comment faire ?



bye, merci


----------



## Madame Mim (27 Janvier 2018)

caillebotis a dit:


> Bonjour, je n’arrive pas à partager un album qui est dans l’application Photos vers Dropbox. Quelqu’un sait comment faire ?
> 
> 
> 
> bye, merci



Tu ne peux pas partager un album entier vers Dropbox (tu ne verras même pas l’icône Dropbox). Par contre tu peux partager les photos de ton album en les partageant une par une (tu verras alors de nouveau l’icône Dropbox). Je sais c’est bizarre et ennuyeux mais c’est ainsi.
Ouvre un dossier dans Dropbox avant de commencer et sélectionne-le ainsi au moins les photos seront déjà toutes dans l’album à la fin du partage.


----------

